# Fishing Tackle Information



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

My father recently handed me a large collection of tackle that he had when he use to work for "the fisherman's friend" which from what I understand was much like tupperware parties. He would set up the displays and go through the tackle for a room full of guys and then makes sales and set up more parties. 

Anyway, he was wondering if I can find prices on what it is all worth and I can't seem to find anything related to this business. I have a local tackle place that I can somewhat compare prices, but they sell packages of rubber worms for 1.00 and I can be safe to say that his cost more many moons ago.

Does anyone have any ideas on where I can get accurate pricing on all of this or know of the business?


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

http://www.antiquelures.com/
http://www.collectorsweekly.com/fishing/lures

There are bunches more sites. Just google fishing lure collecting. Look for fishing lures on flea bay too.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If you know the name of a lure, I would go to Ebay and see if I could find what the identical lure sold for in previous auctions. For instance, here is the listing for past Ebay sell prices for the Heddon River Runt:

http://www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?_fro...ddon+river+runt&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&rt=nc


----------



## pointer_hunter (May 8, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I was hoping that there was a place that I could easily look through stuff and get an idea. He has a LOT of tackle to go through. He did say that they were working a deal with Diawa when they were in business, so maybe that will help narrow my search.


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

My friends brother used to collect old tackle. The guy got out of the business because with the popularity of home computers everybody and their brother went through Grandpa's old gear and flooded the market. I guess prices aren't what they used to be after everybody cleared out their garages and attics.
Sorry I couldn't be more positive.


----------

